# Schengen & UK visa apply



## krizza (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi guys,

It's my first time to apply a Shengen and UK visa. I have checked online on what to do but it's very confusing. I have asked a travel agency but it seems that I still have to apply it myself online.

Can someone please help me know the step-by-step guide on how to apply shengen and UK visa? Is it better to get help from an agency or it will just be a waste of money?

Thanks!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

you can do it yourself. Which country are you applying to for the SChengen visa? you need to apply to the country where you spend the max amount of time, or if you are going to spend equal time in two countries then the country of entry into the Schengen region.
e.g., if its France, google "france visa in uae". the first result is France Visa Information - Dubai - Home Page . VFS is a private entity which has been contracted to collect applications for most schengen countries.

essentially, step 1) book an appointment, step 2) show up with all documents specified on the day of the appointment, step 3) collect passport after visa is issued. if you go through the site for whatever country you apply to, it is pretty clear.


----------



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

i havent used VFS for the Brussels visa, thrice i went there.

i contact the visa office which is in AbuDhabi. yes it will be 02 trips, one for submitting the form with the related docs, hotel, ticket booking, letters etc and then when for the visa on the passport.


----------



## cookiesandcream (Sep 10, 2014)

for UK visa, you should visit the VFS website. They have all the information you will need, they'll redirect you to another website that will show you all the documents you will need to apply for UK visa. it's really straightforward


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Dubai here i come! said:


> i havent used VFS for the Brussels visa, thrice i went there.


That's because they dont use vfs to collect applications.
Schengen visas can only be applied for with the country where the applicant will spend the max. amount of time, and if there are two or more such countries then the country they will go to first.

Most Schengen countries use VFS to collect applications these days - but all of this can be googled.


----------

